

Please stop writing formal emails - startupkevin
http://startupworkout.com/inbox-hero-how-to-write-hypnotizing-emails-that-convert-like-crazy/1/

======
dyr
I kind of the think the subject line thing is a little off.

If I say something to a client they may want to document it (as would I) and
generic subject lines after a large correspondence kill it.

I've personally fond of piping.

New Site | Contact updates

I've been told by the receiver that it makes a difference.

------
suitless
I'm obsessed with the idea that "Best," is not good enough.

What do you think?

